# FOUND Jackson playboat



## LaraH (Oct 5, 2016)

Found a Jackson Playboat near crested butte with the name 'Esteves' on it. No number. Had an NOC boat strap still on it. Maybe an east coaster? Text me if it's yours or you know anything/one! 
970-988-2498


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I recognize that name I went to undergrad at WSC with a paddler of the name Stephen Evers. I just sent him a message asking if he lost a playboat.


----------



## kreykedj (Mar 23, 2015)

Is it green? I may have run into this guy and can FB message him.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Just go ahead and bring it in. Let in dry off. Don't make any sudden movements and the jackson boat should settle in nicely with your other boats. It takes a big hart to take in strays and it can be tuff if the old owner shows up. So, try not to get too attached.


----------



## Tripp (May 22, 2005)

Emilio Esteves?


----------

